# Fursonas suffering from malnutrition?



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey. Just a quick experiment of mine.
So I did some quick data collection, taking the heights and weights of every fursona in the first page of this forum, (that's 20 topics if you didn't know), and then calculated their BMI. (Weight divided by (square of height), SI units.)

The result was an average of 18, which is borderline underweight, but dropped to numbers as low as 14, and never went very far from 20.
While most furs are, as the stereotypes would say, near... 25-30?

What's up with that, guys?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 17, 2009)

Quite a lot of the fursona's are made to be Ideal <Friends/mates/selves/etc...>
So, that's the reason for the 25-30, I think.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 17, 2009)

^ Most likely. That's the confounding variable here: honesty. The final statistics are going to be skewed by fursona BMI versus their human BMI. You can't really come to a proper conclusion when trying to prove the null hypothesis (The stereotype of a 25-30 average BMI) true or false unless you are getting their human BMI.

Sorry for being geeky just now lol.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 17, 2009)

On her behalf...


			
				Rigor Sardonicus said:
			
		

> BMI is just an arbitrary measure created by a French mathematician having no background in biology whatsoever. It means basically nothing anyway.
> 
> That said, keep in mind that the media's forever pushing the idea that underweight is attractive for women, and that femboys are incredibly popular in this fandom.
> 
> ...I wish I could reply conventionally, but I'm still on probation. Would you terribly mind responding to this in the thread?


 
And as an answer:

I do not care how accurate or inaccurate the BMI could be, it establishes a simple relation between the weight and the height of a person, which in most cases is a good hint of the person's massic state. Of course, it isn't exact, and most people losing weight by working out will regain that weight in muscle mass, not putting their health at risk but still having a BMI higher than it should be.
But for this case, with fictional characters we have no way to tell if obese, and who often come with brilliant descriptions such as "has musskles lol", it does perfectly fine the job of setting averages and standards.


----------



## kjmars63 (Jul 17, 2009)

Malnourished? Me... HAHAHA very funny man.


----------



## Takun (Jul 17, 2009)

Hahaha.  I was completely joking about mine too.  Fuck yeah I'm an outlier.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

<.<;; I used my own weight and height for mine...
yes, I know I'm malnourished and underweight.

actually... my fursona is a bit huskier than I am.. 
I usually weigh 92-95 and for my fursona I put 93-98. 

I wish I could get back up to 98 again... but it's just so hard.

(lawl at my post ranking)


----------



## Asswings (Jul 17, 2009)

My fursona's species is "Hallucination". So I can come up with any BS stats I want for her, because they don't really matter as she doesn't exist even in an non-existant world. PARADOX. D: I don't have a page up for her, but if you looked at pictures, she'd be on the very very thin side of the scale. Just because I like drawing twigcritters. It's not for realism or my 'ideal' form, it's purely art preference.

My character Thorncat (Who isn't self-representational), on the other hand IS anorexic, it's a major part of his character, so he's deadly thin on purpose.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

D: I'm a twig.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 17, 2009)

Some of us make our fursona how we like the most! Harley is 5' 7" and weighs 80 pounds.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 19, 2009)

Just adding some other bits of our discussion, since she's got a point.



			
				Rigor Sardonicus said:
			
		

> FrancisBlack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seas (Jul 20, 2009)

My fursona would be in the sicktastic 13.7 BMI in a human scale but is normal healthy for it's own species , being 41kg and 172cm / 90 pounds and 5'8'' .


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 24, 2009)

My character is malnourished. But then again I'm malnourished so it's k.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 24, 2009)

Shindo both irl and furry mode is 6'1" and 150 lbs


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 24, 2009)

They are fictional characters so the data you've collected is moot. Fictional ideas don't make for good data collection.


----------



## Sixelsixel (Jul 26, 2009)

Malnourished you say?
Nonsense! I'm a good 76.2 cm in length and a healthy 4.5kg in weight (my diet went south when I discovered french fries).


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 26, 2009)

Seeing as I only eat people. My fursona is doing quite well... Although he tries not to and goes hungry for days...


----------



## Aurali (Jul 26, 2009)

My fursona is EXTREMELY underweight by human standards. However she was built to Fly >.>


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Quite a lot of the fursona's are made to be Ideal <Friends/mates/selves/etc...>
> So, that's the reason for the 25-30, I think.


 Now that you mention it, my fursona is annorexic even though I'm overweight. I really don't know if he's my dream self or my dream guy. I think my dream self an my dream guy are becoming the same person.


----------

